# The Snooker in its Element



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a shot of my custom skiff this weekend.  Water is probably about 3" deep...nice & skinny!!! Just put the Merc 15hp on & does almost 30 with me & gear, not bad.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Lookin good.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice. A true classic.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Did you catch anything?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Lookin' fantastic! Really has a great look with the colors and wood. Nice angle for the shot too. How does she pole? I know she's already done, but I bet she'd pole even better if you moved the platform forward then she'd pole even better/shallower.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Snooker, the boat looks great.  Pretty good speed for the 15, you'd have to be happy with that I'd say.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

That boat looks more sweeter every day. Love the classic wood/blue style.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Caught small snook & snapper. Was out with my 3 year dold daughter & 6 year old son and it wasnt to serious. Although my son usually spanks me and just seem to be quite the lucky fisherman.


> Did you catch anything?


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments!!!! She poles like a breeze and actually in this picture the bow is slightly beached so the skiff doesnt float away. With two people the weight is distributed evenly and makes it pretty sweet. By myself with th gas tank in the bow hatch and setting a cooler full of ice on the bow she levels out fairly well for smooth poling. Thanks for your advice and will certainly consider a modification to the platform on the next build which will hopefully be sooner than later.


> Lookin' fantastic!  Really has a great look with the colors and wood.  Nice angle for the shot too.  How does she pole? I know she's already done, but I bet she'd pole even better if you moved the platform forward then she'd pole even better/shallower.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

> Caught small snook & snapper.  Was out with my 3 year dold daughter & 6 year old son and it wasnt to serious.  Although my son usually spanks me and just seem to be quite the lucky fisherman.
> 
> 
> > Did you catch anything?


Nice Job!


----------

